# 05 bf 750 idle to wot issues



## racin_rhino (Sep 5, 2012)

My brute is behaving oddly.
When I go from idle to wot it stumbles and backfires (out exhaust) once it get up onto the needles it goes like stink. 

I have thoroughly cleaned the carbs more than once(even though they looked clean) have replaced intake boots, cleaned and lubed choke cables. Fresh plugs. Reset intake valves to. 006". Chokes are working correctly, visually confirmed by taking diaphragms out and checking.

I need to either clean the k&n in it or get a new Stocker. 

The only mod is the aforementioned k&n filter.

I've tried shimming the needles, and also replacing the front needle With a spare rear needle.

Engine is a fresh rebuild. Cam timing is correct.

I'm mildly frustrated. Well more than mildly, I'm looking for a book of matches...

Any one have any suggestions?

Thx folks


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

you may want to convert to an electric fuel pump ,i have found on the older brutes that the vacium operated pumps were not reliable, installed the mr. gasket 42s pump an cured all my problems ,an for less than 60.00$


----------



## jersmith (Feb 5, 2014)

I've researched quite a bit, came up with something interesting.. when looking at the carb inlets from the airbox, the front slide in the carb moves. The rear does not. Is this normal? Also, when you guys shut your brutes off, do you also get the whinning clicking sound?


----------



## racin_rhino (Sep 5, 2012)

I've never had an issue with the vacuum pumps. But I'll have a look at it tonight and see if it's working right.
Have had issues with he hoses that provide the vacuum on other bikes....


----------

